# Ti22 | Jaguar F Type | Paint protection / New car Wales



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi All!

Thought I'd share this new car detail I did last week. Not many shots of the F Type about yet.. so enjoy! Also using this as an example of why it's better to get a detailer to detail your car from new, rather than using the dealer 'paint protection' service.

This car had been collected from the dealer 2 days previously.. ready to start:



First thing I noticed.. bar code stickers still on the wheel backs!



Removed:



Then on with the usual 2 bucket wash routine, and swirl safe drying routine. Ready to go inside for the real work to start (not dirty exhausts!)



Checking the usual areas revealed more areas the supplying dealer had missed. Some protective plastic still on the passenger sill plates:



and the drivers side:



Gone!



Muck on the underside of (forward opening!) bonnet:



Ahh, thats better!



SOme nice marks left from the PDI technician I presume...



removed:



Some marring was evident, difficult to capture - but this is a 50/50 of its removal!



Exhaust polishing before and after!



Finally the finished shots! Protected with Swissvax endurance. My customers comments on viewing the finished vehicle were 'wow - it was white before, but I can't believe how much brighter it is!'





















Got to say I think the new car is a triumph for Jag, great looking and with a real mix of classic and modern Jags. A pleasure to be one of the first to detail one!

Thanks for looking - feel free to follow us on FB or twitter for daily updates!

James


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I am in love!!


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Stunning James


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Oh Wow, they are going to be great, nice result.

Thanks, John Tht.


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Great work and a fabulous looking car, bet you enjoyed this detail!:thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Stunning work and motor James!


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Looking good, these are a great looking jag I think, thanks for the post:thumb:


----------



## polishyourcar (Oct 2, 2010)

Great Work James. :thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Such a gorgeous car, nice work mate.


----------



## spye435 (Aug 2, 2012)

Nice car, must have been a pleasure to work on. Great work all round.


----------



## SwordfishCoupe (Oct 18, 2010)

I think the saying is - filth 

Really impressed with the exhaust results, what did you use?


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

SwordfishCoupe said:


> I think the saying is - filth
> 
> Really impressed with the exhaust results, what did you use?


Britemax metal twins :thumb:


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

What a car!


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Looks stunning


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Great job on that great new Jag mate !


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Fantastic work.


----------



## UBRWGN (Nov 25, 2007)

Love it, thanks for sharing. :thumb:
Does it sound as good as it looks?


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

^^^Thanks.. yep, sounds lovely...


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks amazing:thumb:


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Stunning car and an amazing finish too, nice job there Ti22 :thumb:


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

Looks amazing now :argie: Great work :thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Wow! The F-Type is the most beautiful car I've ever seen! A design masterpiece in my opinion!

Some great work there too, nice job!


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

Nice work and great shots.


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

Amazing work on an AMAZING car :argie:.......


Seeing that makes me wish I'd not cancelled my order now, but then I remember why.........the prices are a little too racey


----------



## hibberd (Jul 5, 2006)

I can still rememeber how gorgeous the Original E type was, oddly I think this F is even prettier..what an absolutely stunning piece of equipment..I like it even more than an Aston .. Wonderful piece of work..well done..it does look far more intense than the first opening shots..


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Lovely car all the better after some TLC.


----------



## Mr Gurn (Dec 9, 2009)

really loving the look of the 'F' type.

Done a cracking job!!!


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Absolute BEAUTY! Nice work


----------



## Waylander-A4 (May 29, 2013)

Great job and i just want one LOL


----------

